# 5.1 Speaker setup for a small (9.5' x 14') room



## ostojo

We just moved into a new house and there is a bonus room in the basement I'd like to turn into a home theater, but it is tiny, just 9.5' wide by 14' long. I want to set up a 5.1 system, with small speakers--something like the Energy Take 5 setup--but I'm unsure how to configure it. I would like to put the couch fairly close to the back (9.5') wall, but that doesn't leave any room for the surround speakers. We are renting, so in-wall isn't an option. On-wall might be. Speaker stands are easiest. At this point I'm more interested in setup and speaker lay-out and placement more than which specific speakers.

Not that it should matter, but I'm looking at buying a BenQ w1070 projector for the room instead of a TV. Should be fun. 

Any thoughts? Any tricks for a room this small I should be aware of? It's primarily the surrounds I'm unsure of how to place. Thanks ahead of time for any input.


----------



## gazoink

ostojo said:


> We just moved into a new house and there is a bonus room in the basement I'd like to turn into a home theater, but it is tiny, just 9.5' wide by 14' long. I want to set up a 5.1 system, with small speakers--something like the Energy Take 5 setup--but I'm unsure how to configure it. I would like to put the couch fairly close to the back (9.5') wall, but that doesn't leave any room for the surround speakers. We are renting, so in-wall isn't an option. On-wall might be. Speaker stands are easiest. At this point I'm more interested in setup and speaker lay-out and placement more than which specific speakers.
> 
> Any thoughts? Any tricks for a room this small I should be aware of? It's primarily the surrounds I'm unsure of how to place. Thanks ahead of time for any input.


Have a look at the THX Surround Sound Setup and Dolby's Surround Sound Speaker Placement. 

You'll see that for 5.1 you want the surround speakers to the side at 90 - 110 degrees. See how close you can come to that. For 5.1 you don't want the surround speakers behind you.

For smaller rooms with only two surround speakers fairly close to you, dipole surround speakers work the best. That's exactly the purpose they were designed for. The Take 5 package doesn't have dipole surrounds.

Don't forget the subwoofer. Every small speaker system must have at least one, two is better, even in a small room. 

Get an AVR with Audyssey, you're going to need it big time.


----------



## willis7469

I'd say gazoink checked all the initial boxes. I just thought I'd drop this pic if your using an iPhone without flash(like me). 
Thought I'd also add that you'll want your surrounds at a height of 5 to 6 feet. Also, moving your couch slightly forward will help get the surrounds slightly behind, and help to combat boomy bloated bass. Long bass waves double up against walls when they turn back. This accentuates and can make bass a mess.


----------



## Aundudel25

Another vote for placing the surrounds slightly behind you and elevated if possible. You can go with monopoles for surrounds like the Energy Take 5 if you want, but in a small room i would recommend either bipoles, dipoles, or quadpolar speakers. I think they make the sound feel bigger than the room  Dipoles if your seating is in the null zone otherwise one of the other two.


----------

